# Voltage Differences



## Nico_gti (30/9/16)

Morning All,

I have a 3 (Married) Samsung 25R - Greens and I charge them in an i4 Charger.
I have noticed that the voltage display on my Rx200 (after a full charge) show that the 3 batteries are at 4.25 4.21 4.19 respectively. Is this normal?


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/9/16)

Due to the Rx using 3 batteries in series, 1 will always suffer a little more than the other 2.
That's why it is crucially important to always rotate your batteries between uses.

I also have a Rolo with 3x Turds (LG's) and 3x Pinkies (samsung) that I charge in an i4.

When they come out the charger they should all be good(and I've tested my own with a multimeter),
but the second they go in the Rx200 then 1 normally reads different.
So I've numbered each battery from 1 to 3 and make sure each time I load 'em in, that I change the order.

P.S. The Nitecore i4 charges at 1amp, per 2 bays but drops to 500mA when both are used.
1 and 3 are linked ; 2 and 4 are linked.
So 1 battery will always finish charging before the others...Whereby you should take the 2 that are still charging and swop them to both be in 
separate links, so that they receive nominal charging thereafter.

To summerise:
Yes it is common for the Rx200 to show slightly different voltages.
If you see more than a 0.2v difference, then you can start being concerned.

Biggest difference you have is 0.06 which is normal and well within regular use.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Nico_gti (30/9/16)

Thanks @TheLongTwitch. Appreciate the help.


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/9/16)

@Nico_gti Absolute pleasure bro!
Always glad to help out a fellow forum member 

I'm a hoarder of useless info & knowledge and happy to spread the goodness whenever I can!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (30/9/16)

TheLongTwitch said:


> @Nico_gti Absolute pleasure bro!
> Always glad to help out a fellow forum member
> 
> I'm a hoarder of useless info & knowledge and happy to spread the goodness whenever I can!


If I could hijack please
Just got an intellicharger new i4 
The lights are blinking - is this normal
Also, how do you know when it's done charging?


----------



## Nico_gti (30/9/16)

AhVape said:


> If I could hijack please
> Just got an intellicharger new i4
> The lights are blinking - is this normal
> Also, how do you know when it's done charging?


No Probs,

When you place the batteries in a single light will start blinking and this indicates that its charging, once they full you should have 3 solid led's. If all 3 led's are blinking this might indicate the batteries are in the wrong way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (30/9/16)

This is probably anal retentive but although what @TheLongTwitch has said is true about series circuits, you both just said that the batteries read differently after a fresh charge straight in to the mod, so it's the crap voltmeter set up in the mod that is giving you the wrong readings. Series circuits bomb the batts in sequential order, those values given show the first battery having more volts than the last.

Also the nitecore i4 does 0.75a charging per two battery bays, each slot is allocated 0.375 and each shared circuit cycles on and off between each shared slot, it cycles from 0.375 to 0.75 when two batteries are in the shared circuit, and when there is one battery in the battery gets the full 0.75 A as there is no battery to share with, no reason to swop anything around (in the charger), fill up bay 1,2,3 and just leave them in till they all indicate full, this charger cuts off when a battery is full.

Been cycling 6 batteries through my RX for 4 months this way and all batteries are fine.

*edit* meant no swopping inside of charger needed, but you do have to cycle battery positions in mod.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## AhVape (30/9/16)

Nico_gti said:


> No Probs,
> 
> When you place the batteries in a single light will start blinking and this indicates that its charging, once they full you should have 3 solid led's. If all 3 led's are blinking this might indicate the batteries are in the wrong way.


Thanks, I put 3 batteries in, two now have bottom lights solid, second lights now flashing. 
Thanks again


----------



## Nico_gti (30/9/16)

AhVape said:


> Thanks, I put 3 batteries in, two now have bottom lights solid, second lights now flashing.
> Thanks again



That means its charging as normal bro.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheLongTwitch (30/9/16)

@Feliks Karp You are indeed correct sir!

I apologize because I was too lazy to double check the exact stats of the i4.
I know it does full amp charging for a single battery in a circuit and half those amps if 2 batteries are in the circuit.
(Couldn't remember exact specifics though) 

And you are also true about the Rx200 voltmeter.
It's been documented and stated more than a few times that 1 of your 3 batteries is going to take more strain because of the series circuit;
1 battery has to support more of the full strain of the amps & volts pertaining to the build you're running in your atomizer because of series.
Not to mention that I can NEVER get the same reading for all 3 batteries in my Rx....even though a multimeter says all are EXACT.

Regarding the i4 charger;
My 2nd bay seems to be off and will attempt to keep charging a battery LOOOOONG after it's full, so I don't use bay 2 at all anymore.
I load up 1,3 and 4....because of the circuit, bay 4 always finishes charging a battery first and then for OCD sake often I'll break/disconnect connection of the remaining 2 batteries on charge and swop 1 battery (usually bay 3, because it's shared with bay 1) and move that to bay 4 for the remaining charge.

I know that they advertise that all Nitecore chargers have safety protection and will cutoff when the battery is at full charge, but I would NEVER leave a battery in the bay for long after it has reached full charge and know that defects and sh*t happen! 
I also know many mods and technology state specific features and functions, but nothing is 100% perfect.
A LOT more than your house can be at risk for disregarding battery safety and I for one prefer to always double check and be certain with tech.

Rather safe than a headline in the news please 

Lastly, as I stated in my first post:
As long as the differences in voltage are 0.1 or less, you're still safe.
If you get differences of 0.2 or more then immediately stop using those batteries and consult a multimeter or someone more clued up! 



I have asked for help and assistance plenty in my journeys and will never forget the proverb/saying my best mate drilled into me during high school;
Ask a question and feel stupid for a second, or never ask a question and remain stupid forever!


----------

